# 2019 Health Insurance Deadline



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Just a reminder that tomorrow, December 15, 2018 is the deadline for ACA insurance for 2019.

Shelia


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Must be more profit, for the insurers, in the medicare advantage plans! The insurance companies are sure pushing them!  :huh:


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

Just hours left..

Federal Judge yesterday rules Obamacare is not legal. It was upheld as legal by supreme court for they rule it was a tax and with new tax law there is no penalty thus no tax and congress can level tax but not (if I understood correctly) require the purchase. No idea how long a period of time was given for this to be move through the courts or for congress to act. Am certain it will remain in tact for 2019. No idea how fast congress will act, nor what they will come up with and then how long for the government, insurance companies and providers to be able to implement those changes. Nor how long for it to move through courts or if upheld.

Regardless of your impression of the ACA or Obamacare there are some serious issues with it. To me the Democrats wrote a bill with major flaws and the Republicans have done nothing. Both parties should be ashamed.


----------

